# Observation Hive Swarming



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Very interesting pictures! How many queens did you find in those different groups of bees?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ValleyBee (Nov 24, 2014)

Lburou said:


> Very interesting pictures! How many queens did you find in those different groups of bees?
> 
> Thanks for posting.


You're welcome. I'm so glad you liked them. I enjoy taking pics of the bees, they are fascinating! There was only one queen and the owner did find her (queen catcher came in handy in this process). He put them in a hive and I believe they may have stayed. I'm pretty sure those pics came from last year though. The last time it swarmed (around Sept 2014), hive beetles took over in a matter of a few days and we had to clean it out, replace frames and add more bees. That goes to show you how easily it is for the hive to be taken by pests after it swarms. The owner (Shane) did all that right in the store!!! He opened the door, smoked them and went to town  I came in on a Sunday to get some paperwork done and there were bees everywhere inside the store. They didn't stay long, they eventually all found their way outside.


----------

